

How prismic.io scales dynamic content as if it were static - sadache
https://blog.prismic.io/UlMRYknM0-kFs5Cy/how-prismicio-api-scales

======
noelwelsh
Sounds like Prismic operates very much like Git. Or like a persistent data
structure, depending on how you like your analogies.

I would like to read more detail on the "redundent[sic] distributed storage
server". That seems a major part of the system, and you hand-wave over it.

[There are several typos I noticed: redundent => redundant, developped =>
developed]

~~~
sadache
Yeah, persistent data structures, Git, Datomic, are the inspirations. Thanks
for the heads up.

------
jimparkins
Love the idea of these cloud based services and I also like the idea of a
content management app that does not want to try and take over your
application. However outside of personal projects at work I am scared that
these cloud based blackboxes at the heart of my applications will mean that I
have no control of bad performance, releases of their software or unplanned
downtime. I wish that people gave me the option for a self hosted solution as
well as the cloud (that was not a ultra premium we do not bother listing it on
the website package)... plenty of enterprises are still self hosting.

~~~
sadache
I guess as a SaaS company, you need to prove to your future users that you
won't break their projects in different aspects. That is how we have got to
use Github, Vimeo, Google Docs, ... etc

------
muglug
Really interesting. If I'm reading it right, every release (e.g. a homepage
refresh) gets packaged up as a separate Lucene Solr Index. Interesting
approach. One drawback is that they don't appear to keep previous indexes
lying around, so it's not possible to see what your site looked like in the
past (though there's always the Wayback Machine).

Having implemented a very similar system (albeit one that relies on SQL as a
key-value version store, caching queries heavily and invalidating those caches
where appropriate), very impressed with their implementation.

~~~
sadache
Actually you're right. You can see the state of your website/app in the
current version, in the future and in the past.

